# Most dangerous drivers.. Dog groomers #6?!



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I just thought this was interesting.. but probably a pile of BS. Right when I am trying to get into the Dog grooming business too. 

http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_content_landing_pages/1302/lawyers-top-worst-drivers-list/

Insurance.com’s complete list of Top 10 Most Dangerous Drivers by Profession is below.

1. Attorney/Judge

2. Financial professionals

3. Government worker

4. Bartender or Waiter

5. Business Professionals

6. Dog Groomer

7. Marketing/Advertising professionals

8. Barber/Stylist

9. Coach

10. Nurse


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So since I don't have a job does that make me the safest driver of all?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Government worker? That is about the least specific classification ever. 

Government workers... cops? Soldiers? IRS accountants? FBI? Garbage men? Highway engineers? Diplomats? PICK ONE!! 

List sounds like bunk, mostly due to the really really broad categories. Of course, lawyers at the top still makes sense... what cop wants to argue with them over a ticket?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Keechak said:


> So since I don't have a job does that make me the safest driver of all?


Actually, it might! They labeled 'Homemakers' and 'athletes' as the safest.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

dog groomers I bet because we are more likely to have an animal in car. lol. Thats just insane.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My moms first husband was killed in a car crash with their two German Shepherds riding in the back. Both the GSD's survived but police think that he was distracted by his dogs. So ya dogs can be an issue I guess.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone sent me that on Facebook the other day..lol I have to agree with the list...every groomer I know (including myself) is a bit of a leadfoot..he he..And we are always in a hurry, and I'm sure the Mobile Groomers had alot to do with that list..insurance companies made the list..Mobiles are large, hard to maneuver, and probably get dinged up now and then..plus its easy to be running late to the next appt..hence hurrying..I think its funny though.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i am a groomer.I have led foot big time. i keep catching myself 10 mph over the speed limit!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bah, the most dangerous driver is the driver who lets his dog steer the car, while he/she texts their buddies as the car is going 60 mph in a 35 mph neighborhood zone. 


Driver: *texts their friend* im in a car, heading to ur house.
Friend: cool. u driving? 
Driver: my dog is on my lap. haha.
Friend: 4 real?
Driver: yeah. he's got his paws on the wheel.
Friend: lol. cool.

Sound of tires squealing, a cuss from the driver, big crash.

See, this is why dogs shouldn't drive. That dog probably saw a cat in another car and wanted to chase it. 

But in all seriousness, this is a dangerous fad for drivers, and the real sense of it, truly is not funny when it actually happens, especially when innocent people and dogs (and cats) suffer.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> Insurance.com’s complete list of Top 10 Most Dangerous Drivers by Profession
> 
> 6. Dog Groomer



Now I know why my car insurance is so high...LOL

.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

firestorm said:


> see, this is why dogs shouldn't drive. That dog probably saw a cat in another car and wanted to chase it.


ROFL

Oh that kat iz soooo ded! I haz big car!


----------

